# Home data usage?



## ajlee777 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi-

I have a TiVo Stream connected to my home internet. If I use my TiVo app on my iPhone/iPad/Android device over my home WiFi to stream my content to my device, does the TiVo Stream still connect to my home internet or does it just stream directly to WiFi. Is there an easy way to test (e.g. just disconnect internet of my router?). Thanks.


----------



## TV_Tom122 (Feb 12, 2014)

For the iOS app it connects directly to the TiVo or stream through your WiFi and does not stream over the internet. It stays on your local network. I believe that the Android app works the same way.

What is unclear to me is what happens when you stream to a PC on your local network using online.tivo.com. Obviously it uses the tivo servers on the internet to connect to your tivo/stream, but once you start streaming I don't know if the streams goes from your local tivo to the tivo servers and back down to your PC all over the internet connection, of if once you start streaming it goes directly from the tivo to the PC and stays only on your home network.

Hopefully someone else knows what happens in that case.


----------



## ajlee777 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks. I was hoping that was the case for iPad/iPhone/Andorid to stream over the local network. Would be interested to hear about the online TiVo using a PC.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

ajlee777 said:


> Thanks. I was hoping that was the case for iPad/iPhone/Andorid to stream over the local network. Would be interested to hear about the online TiVo using a PC.


Monitoring data traffic through my home router online.TiVo.Com only uses the internet to validate and establish the local connection. Streaming from your TiVo Stream to your pc is entirely I your home network


----------

